# Small Tool Gloat



## mattthemuppet2 (Sep 25, 2015)

went to an estate sale this morning - a garage full of tools! There wasn't much that the old guy had that I need or can take with me to our next place (otherwise I might have bought the cute little drill press for $50 or a Kennedy box for $45) but I managed to find a few bits'n'pieces.
Super lovely group of ladies too, managed to get all this for $20:







the least bargainaceous part was the hacksaw and 5 new 24tpi blades for $5! Filled out my tap wrench sizes rather nicely, got some screw extractors, a handy pulley puller and a bunch of other bits'n'pieces. Best of all was the Craftsman router and variety of bits, some of which had never been used! Not sure what I'll use them for, but I'm sure I'll find something


----------



## JimDawson (Sep 25, 2015)

Nice little find!


----------



## middle.road (Sep 25, 2015)

That style router was one of their best. I've got two, one is mounter to an aluminum plate as a table, the other is loose.
They're not top heavy like their later designs.


----------



## alloy (Sep 25, 2015)

You done good 

Nice to see someone else that goes to sales like I do.  You just never know what you will find.


----------



## mattthemuppet2 (Sep 25, 2015)

thanks guys! Sadly (or thankfully, depending if you're me or my wife) these kinds of sales are few and far between around here and people often want the earth for stuff, which is why I was so pumped with this one. Had to fight through about 15 old guys who were lined up on the garage door at 8.30am! Next time I'm going to suggest we line up 200yds back and have a sprint start 

middle.road - I've never used a router before, but that's good to know! I'm sure I'll find a use for it eventually, one way or another. I'm really excited about the router bits too, that'll give me some extra options for milling such as chamfering and corner rounding.

2 pieces of news, one good and one bad. Bad one is that I trashed the Rohm chuck last night, which I'm really annoyed about. It was sticky and I tried pressing it apart = bent up outer casing and a busted chuck  That'll teach me to do stuff late at night when I'm tired. Good news is that the spanner thing fits my ER25 collet nut perfectly, so that's saved me $7-10 for a nut spanner. Now I just have to make the collet chuck..


----------



## Arrak Thumrs (Sep 25, 2015)

While on the subject, watch out if you decide to take the Supreme chuck apart.  Those come apart opposite to the standard Jacobs design.  The Supreme chuck has an outer sleeve that is pressed off--but it is pressed off toward the mounting side of the chuck instead of toward the jaws.


----------



## mattthemuppet2 (Sep 25, 2015)

good point Arrak! I gave it a little go last night but decided to stop before I screwed it up - I wish I'd heeded my brain before starting on the Rohm. Sometimes a little knowledge is a dangerous thing! I keep trying to console myself by the fact that the Rohm jaws didn't line up when closed, I only need 1 drill chuck for a live tooling idea etc etc. Still pisses me off though.


----------



## brino (Sep 25, 2015)

mattthemuppet said:


> I trashed the Rohm chuck last night, which I'm really annoyed about. It was sticky and I tried pressing it apart = bent up outer casing and a busted chuck  That'll teach me to do stuff late at night when I'm tired.



My Dad always said never to make project decisions at the end of the day, you're always better to put it down and "sleep on it", and as Brooks (Brav65) said here:
http://www.hobby-machinist.com/threads/what-is-a.38648/
let your subconscious work on it.

But Matt, don't let that little oops sting more than the great feeling of finding of a bucket of useful tools for $20.
You still came out ahead, both in tools and in knowledge.

-brino


----------



## mattthemuppet2 (Sep 25, 2015)

yep, terrible idea that's for sure. It's compounded by the fact that I often work until 10pm or so and then have 30-60min to get something "done", so not only am I shattered after a 12-14h day, but I also feel compelled to have a "result". Not a good combination.

Anyway, **** happens and perhaps this is a lesson that gets learned better the more often I have to learn it!

I'm really chuffed about the nut spanner though


----------



## Damiansd (Sep 26, 2015)

Nice find

Sent from my GT-I9197 using Tapatalk


----------



## spongerich (Sep 28, 2015)

Glad to see I'm not the only one who buys random pulleys whenever they show up at garage sales.
One day, I'm going to need one and be really happy that I have about 50 of them to choose from!


----------



## Mark in Indiana (Sep 28, 2015)

Matt,
Great find! I spend every Saturday morning hunting for yard/garage/estate sales. Also, a lot of time at auctions, if they feature equipment & tools. You never know what you will fine.
Did you miss out on the 45$ Kennedy tool box?


----------



## mattthemuppet2 (Sep 28, 2015)

thanks all! Random pulleys have saved my bacon a couple of times so I never pass one up. Always handy to have the option to change gearing or make something new.

Mark, I wish there were more pickings around here, but this is only the 2nd decent one I've been to in 2 years. It's pretty rural and relatively poor, so there's not much to choose from, at least at prices I think are reasonable (I'm not going to pay $2 for a 60yr old tap). I passed on the Kennedy tool box - it was a mechanics style one, like a Craftsman or HF box and wasn't in great condition. Plus, I can't really buy anything that weighs much as we're moving again next summer. When stuff costs ~$1/lb, cheap but heavy stuff starts looking less cheap. Besides, pretty much anywhere we'll end up has to have more pickings than here


----------



## Mark in Indiana (Sep 28, 2015)

Matt,
I only ask because I have a hobby of reselling tools & equipment. While other guys fish, hunt or golf, I flip tools. It's great because I get to meet tool guys and occasionally, I get to meet the one of the guys that I shoot the s#!t with on the tool forums. 
After doing this for over 30 years, this has been the worst year, after the 2 best years. Hope things are better in your area than they have been in mine.

Also, I have an attachment towards Kennedy tool boxes.


----------



## kd4gij (Sep 28, 2015)

I tried flipping tools. Problem is they keep landing in the draws of my tool boxes.


----------



## mattthemuppet2 (Sep 28, 2015)

ah, I see. The thought of selling tools is an anathema to me  I'm still in the acquisition phase of tool ownership, building up my capabilities. I'll definitely keep an eye out for tool boxes after we move though, my current one is full of mechanics tools and I'm starting to get enough machinist tools that having them lay around is getting messy.


----------



## spongerich (Sep 28, 2015)

Mark in Indiana said:


> After doing this for over 30 years, this has been the worst year, after the 2 best years. Hope things are better in your area than they have been in mine..



I thought it was just me.  I've had some great scores this year, but stuff I used to sell in 2 days has been languishing for months.


----------



## Mark in Indiana (Sep 28, 2015)

Matt,
Anathema. Thanks for the new word. 
BTW: Flipping tools is the way that I acquired my shop. Also keeps the wife happy.


----------



## mattthemuppet2 (Sep 28, 2015)

you're welcome Mark, words are awesome 

good point, I'll tell the wife that, he he he. I wish there were more swap meets, that would be a fun way to meet other like minded toolaholics!


----------



## John Hasler (Sep 28, 2015)

mattthemuppet said:


> 'm still in the acquisition phase of tool ownership


So am I, for fifty years or so.


----------



## mattthemuppet2 (Sep 29, 2015)

ha ha, yeah, I can't see that ever stopping only needing to build a bigger shop to fit it all!


----------



## mattthemuppet2 (Oct 1, 2015)

cleaned up the oil can the other night - bit o'spit'n'polish, couple of new seals and JB welded the spout back on. Need to get some hydraulic fluid (ISO something non-detergent?) for my lathe headstock and it'll be back in action


----------



## pgmrdan (Oct 9, 2015)

Where did you find it?  It looks different than the picture of the one from the garage sale.  Is it that one?

I need to get some old brass ones and use them.  I just bought 4 new ones that I really didn't want to buy because I know I won't be happy with them.

That is so cool that you fixed up that one.  I like it.


----------



## mattthemuppet2 (Oct 9, 2015)

thanks! It's the same one that I got in the garage sale, just with the paint cleaned off and fixed up. It looks yellowish due to the light but the can's silver and the top is coppery coloured. I just keep my eye out for oil cans at garage sales, they're always useful for something.


----------

